# Ubuntu - No display - 8800 GT Video Card



## Mars Volta (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello,

I'm new to linux and I really want to install ubuntu. 
I went through the installation steps and everything seemed to be going great. Then a blank screen came up and I heard Indian drums.
Everything worked but the display.
What command(s) do I type in to update/get/install a newer video driver.
Thanks,
Mars


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

If you go to Ubuntu Forums and type "8800" into the Search window there's quite a few threads.
This one seems to contain several different ideas.

With a LiveCD, try installing in safe video mode, then using the restricted drivers manager (or Envy?) to install the latest nvidia drivers.

Looks like some folks were able to install with the alt-install CD, then get drivers.

Good luck


----------

